# Lời Khuyên Cho Những Ai Muốn Loại Bỏ Tóc Bạc



## vuabanle (27 Tháng hai 2018)

* 
Hội chứng tóc bạc sớm thường không gây hại cho sức khỏe, thế nhưng nó có thể tạo bực tức, khó chịu nhất là những người trẻ. Do đó, việc nhuộm màu cho mái tóc bạc là lý do chính đáng. Sau đây là vài lời khuyên cho những ai muốn loại bỏ tóc bạc.


Lưu ý khi nhuộm lần đầu

Nếu mới nhuộm lần đầu, tốt nhất bạn nên bắt đầu bằng việc thường xuyên nhuộm 1 nửa thuốc nhuộm với dầu gội, thuốc này sẽ pha trộn màu tóc bạc với màu sắc mới. Áp dụng như vậy sẽ giúp bạn có mái tóc nhuộm tự nhiên và không gây sự chú ý nhiều.







Pha trộn 1 nửa thuốc nhuộm với dầu gội khi nhuộm lần đầu

Một lưu ý quan trọng cần biết trước khi nhuộm tóc bạc ở nam giới là quyết định sản phẩm thuốc nhuộm dựa trên loại tóc và nhu cầu của bạn. Nếu bạn chỉ muốn nhuộm tạm thời để che đi mái tóc bạc, vậy hãy chọn loại thuốc nhuộm tạm thời hoặc thuốc nhuộm màu không bền.  

Một điều quan trọng cần biết trước khi nhuộm tóc bạc ở nam giới là luôn luôn chọn loại thuốc nhuộm dành cho tóc của đàn ông. Đừng xài chung thuốc nhuộm của phụ nữ vì sự khác nhau đã được thử nghiệm trên cả nam giới và phụ nữ.

Đối với nhuộm tóc bạc, hãy luôn làm theo chỉ dẫn về độ dài của thời gian theo quy định trong hộp thuốc. Vì mái tóc khó nhuộm hơn và thường cần 45 phút. Tóc cần thời gian nhiều hơn để hấp thụ sắc tố màu.

Nếu người nào có phần râu bị bạc cũng nên chú ý, không nên để tóc nhuộm đi kèm với một bộ râu bạc, hãy chọn màu sắc cùng tông mà bạn đã sử dụng trên tóc.






Nếu người nào có râu bị bạc thì nên nhuộm cùng tông với màu tóc

Xả tóc theo hướng dẫn đã được cung cấp trong sản phẩm. Không nên thêm dầu gội trong lúc xả vì nó sẽ làm trôi màu.

Nhuộm tóc bạc an toàn hiệu quả

Có một cách khác giúp bạn nhuộm tóc an toàn hiệu quả cho cả nam và nữ là sử dụng lược nhuộm tóc thông minh, lược được phát minh đầu tiên ở Hàn Quốc với công nghệ nút bấm thông minh tạo bọt ở răng lược giúp việc chải tóc nhuộm dễ dàng.

Ưu điểm của sản phẩm:






 Nhuộm tóc dễ dàng không cần người giúp






 Không cần đeo bao tay, mặc áo nilong






 Không nem bẩn ra quần áo






 Không cần pha chế thuốc nhuộm






 Thuốc nhuộm 100% thảo dược






 Không gây tổn thương tóc và da đầu

Lược nhuộm tóc thông minh sử dụng công nghệ chăm sóc tóc từ thảo dược thiên nhiên như Nhân Sâm, Nấm Linh Chi, Hà Thủ Ô, Ngũ Bột Tử, Tạng Hồng Hoa,...hoàn toàn không chứa hóa chất độc hại cho cơ thể.

Lược nhuộm tóc thông minh Tengya thế hệ mới nhất 2017 được sản xuất theo công nghệ Hàn Quốc, sử dụng nguyên liệu hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên với thiết kế mới nhất một nút bấm tạo bọt thông minh giúp dễ sử dụng hơn rất nhiều các loại lược cũ đang bày bán trên thị trường. Bước đột phá mới nhất đó là Lược được thiết kế nhiều răng hơn, độ cong của đầu lược cũng được tăng lên giúp tăng tỷ lệ tiếp xúc giữa tóc và lược làm cho màu lên đều hơn, đỡ tốn công chải nhiều lần. 






Khuyến mãi đặc biệt mua 1 tặng 1

HN: Số 75 Trung Kính, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: (024) 6269 1411 - (024) 6266 1969

Email: info@smartviet.vn

HCM: 60/2/11 Ung Văn Khiêm, P. 25, Q. Bình Thạnh

Điện thoại: 0971 553 226 - 0971 553 226


*


----------



## Lan Doan (1 Tháng ba 2018)

em ko cần nhuộm, tóc đã bạc trắng rồi , haiz


----------



## tentan (6 Tháng ba 2018)

cảm ơn thông tin chia sẻ của bạn


----------



## trangchese (28 Tháng năm 2018)

trời tưởng gì cơ hóa ra quảng cáo thuốc nhuộm ạ


----------



## iService.hanoi (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

tóc bạc tự nhiên thì kệ nó


----------

